# Router table fence



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I do not know if this has any features that have not already been covered on the forum, or not. I don't use a fence, which means I'm not familiar with the features, so figured I'd post it, just in case.
https://www.instructables.com/id/The-Router-Table-Fence/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a nice looking fence, but, all in all, it's very basic. He needs a pair of sliding fences with an adjustable outfeed fence for joining.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine starts out like that Theo but with the improvements Vince mentioned. In post 3 in this thread. http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/87746-router-table-fence.html


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't sure. A split fence didn't occur to me, because like I said, I don't use a fence. But if I needed something like that, then yes, I would make it with split fence - all of this stuff is lodged in my brain somewhere, and won't show up until I need it. However, I do have a future project planned that actually will require a fence. But it won't be even close to looking like that. For what I will use it for, all I will need is just a chunk of 2/4 or a piece of wood laid on its side, clamped or nailed down, with a cutout for the router bit. Normally I do not need a fence, and mine will be a one time use job. In truth, I will likely be making several, because there will most likely be a bit of trial and error to get it spot on, will just have to wait and see. I love woodworking.


----------

